# Skyline KPGC10 GTR on Fuji Speedway



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Not sure if this has been posted before, but superb video!

YouTube - Skyline GTR on Fuji Speedway


----------



## Initial P! (Oct 27, 2009)

Sounds amazing. Would love to hear the sound that would make in a tunnel :bowdown1:


----------

